# Curator (Botany) - Alice Springs Desert Park



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 16, 2005)

-----Original Message-----
From: Virginia Berger [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, February 16, 2005 6:31 AM
To:
Subject: Curator (Botany) - Alice Springs Desert Park


The attached job advertisement and job description are circulated at the
request of Gary Fry, Acting Park Manager, Alice Springs Desert Park.

Virginia Berger
Secretary
Council of Heads of Australian Botanic Gardens


----------

